# What is good jealousy?



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

What is good jealousy?

Can we have be jealous in a good way?

What is the real difference between good jealousy and bad jealousy?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

QueenEsther said:


> What is good jealousy?
> 
> Can we have be jealous in a good way?
> 
> What is the real difference between good jealousy and bad jealousy?



I believe spiritually minded jealousy is fine, i.e. jealous for holiness, jealous to be more like Christ. Things like that. Otherwise, it is probably bordering upon coveting or idol worship.


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

What about jealousy in relationships, like with your spouse?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

QueenEsther said:


> What about jealousy in relationships, like with your spouse?



Is it jealousy over his love of Christ; or his steadfastness? Or his desire for holiness? His devotion as a husband and provider? What kind of jealousy Queen?


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just wondering what kind of jealousy, if any, can or should be in a person's life. I assume that one can be jealous for, not of, their spouse. What does that look like?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

QueenEsther said:


> I was just wondering what kind of jealousy, if any, can or should be in a person's life. I assume that one can be jealous for, not of, their spouse. What does that look like?



In what way are you jealous for him? Like a profession or knowledge?


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> In what way are you jealous for him? Like a profession or knowledge?



I'm not totally sure what you mean...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

QueenEsther said:


> I assume that one can be jealous for, not of, their spouse.



Yes, like I already said. For holiness etc.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 31, 2006)

If God can be jealous, I would suspect that there is an aspect of us in correct circumstances that we can be rightly jealous. As a husband I believe I can be jealous towards for my wife, and I believe this comes in clearly when I look at the confession and see Christ's role of king (and that as a husband it is my role towards my wife/family).

Question 26. How doth Christ execute the office of a King?
Answer. Christ executeth the office of a King, in subduing us to himself, in ruling and defending us, and in restraining and conquering all his and our enemies.


----------



## providenceboard (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, we are to be jealous for our wives in that we want no other to be to her as a husband.


----------



## providenceboard (Dec 31, 2006)

In other words, if my wife has a candle lit dinner with another man, I WOULD be jealous, and I would be right to be jealous.


----------



## MW (Dec 31, 2006)

I think we can include "sporting" as well, as the account of Isaac and Rebekah indicates this is an act of intimacy proper only to husbands and wives.


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> I think we can include "sporting" as well, as the account of Isaac and Rebekah indicates this is an act of intimacy proper only to husbands and wives.



What do you mean by "sporting"?


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 31, 2006)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sport

The context in the chapter indicates it is some form of sexual play - after all, it would have been scandalous if the behavior was between brother and sister.

Definition 14 of the noun usage in the first part of this link and definition 9 of the American heritage noun usage (very easily transfers to verb use).


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 31, 2006)

Theoretical said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sport
> 
> The context in the chapter indicates it is some form of sexual play - after all, it would have been scandalous if the behavior was between brother and sister.
> 
> Definition 14 of the noun usage in the first part of this link and definition 9 of the American heritage noun usage (very easily transfers to verb use).



Thanks for the link.


----------



## MW (Dec 31, 2006)

It's a play on the word Isaac, which means laughter. Isaac was Isaacing (sporting, playing) with Rebekah.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 1, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It's a play on the word Isaac, which means laughter. Isaac was Isaacing (sporting, playing) with Rebekah.



Oh, thank you. That helps.


----------

